# Pundamilia sp. Crimson tide care



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm thinking about housing 1 male and 4-5 females in a 29 gallon as a breeding tank. I posted a thread before to see if it was okay to keep them in a 29 and members on this forum said it would be fine. How should i set up the tank, P.h requirements and other essential information appreciated.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Your tank is too small for adults, and will only be suitable for a few months. Once the male starts to mature the females will have a hard time getting away from him. As Samaki has already pointed a 55 gallon would be best, and I have to agree with this. I've started out Pundamilia species in 36" 38 gallon tank and even at smaller sizes the males are hard on the females. I find even in a 90 gallon dominant males can be aggressive but there is so much more room that no real damage seems to occur. I think you're better off looking at either some south american dwarf cichlids, some of the smaller non Malawi and Victoria species (Pelvicachromis, Nanochromis) or move back to some of the smaller Tanganyikans.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay thanks


----------

